

Eyeball.js - Lightweight Javascript MVC Framework - elbart
https://github.com/paulca/eyeballs.js

======
secoif
"You define a model by passing a name and function to the eyeballs ( o_O )
function (pronounced 'eep eep').

o_O('Post', function(){ })"

+1 for ridiculous faces in ur code.

~~~
wccrawford
I'm a little sad they didn't take it further. Some silly sites out there (I
can haz...) are just begging to be written in something like this.

------
phoboslab
The source doesn't look like something I would want to use. Example:

[https://github.com/paulca/eyeballs.js/blob/master/src/module...](https://github.com/paulca/eyeballs.js/blob/master/src/modules/o_O.model.js)

Also, how is a 350kb lib consisting of 150 files "lightweight"?

~~~
wavephorm
Are you just hating or do you have legitimate critiques? What exactly about
that source code makes you not want to use it? Not documented to your liking?
And 350KB is really not that big for a full-featured framework, especially not
if includes ruby scripts and validators.

~~~
arctangent
The code linked to doesn't have any comments in it.

~~~
wavephorm
Does a file containing one method need comments?

    
    
      initialize: function(model_name, callback)
    

It would be pretty pointless to add comments before every line of code like
some people do:

    
    
      // here is a for loop
        for (var i...)
      // declare a variable
        var x = 0;
    

If there is supporting documentation about the operation of the method, which
there is in that github page, then I fail to see what would be gained by
adding verbose useless comments about typical code.

~~~
phoboslab
_"Does a file containing one method need comments?"_

So, the whole whole jQuery source is just one function, because its wrapped in
one?

It's not so much the lack of comments, but the whole formatting of the source.
It's just hard to read.

On a lesser note, it also seems that the author is pretty new to JavaScript.
Underscores in variable names instead of lower camel case, "wrong" bracing
style etc. (I'm ok with this, when it's applied consistently - which it is for
this lib).

------
paulca
I've been working on a refactor of this lately:

[https://github.com/paulca/eyeballs.js/blob/refactor/eyeballs...](https://github.com/paulca/eyeballs.js/blob/refactor/eyeballs.js)

The initializer function is now 'oo' which works better all round I think.
There's also a certain departure from its MVC root.

Finally, this library actually does predate Backbone. If backbone was around
when I first built this, I probably would have gone ahead and used it.

------
wiradikusuma
i haven't finished learning backbone and another mvc shows up :) anyway
looking at the changelog the project has been around since last year. anyone
has experience with it? how's it compared to popular lightweight frameworks
like backbone and spine?

------
Void_
o_O makes no sense at all. I won't have my code look like crap just because
somebody found it incredibly hilarious.

~~~
threepointone
one line to "fix" it -

var notCrapAtAll = window.o_O;

happy?

~~~
Bootvis
Yes, until I integrate code with others that use '^_^', or '<8)' or ... ad
infinitum. An easy to type self explanatory name would help a lot.

Maybe the whole project is a joke but then it's a very elaborate one.

~~~
skb_
well '^_^' and '<8' are illegal identifiers, so that can't happen

~~~
addandsubtract
(╯°□°）╯︵('Post', function(){ })

------
rbreve
o_O

